# Flat vs prefold? 4x8x4 vs. 4x6x4?



## Marni (Sep 11, 2003)

So -- I've been cd'ing for 3 years now, but need some new stash for my 8 month old. I have some Indian unbleached pf's -- which I love. I use them with a snappi, or just folded in a Bumpy, or stufed in a FB. But I need more...

My questions are:

1) When would you use a flat INSTEAD of a pf? (I don't think I own any flats).

2) When do you use premium (4x8x4) vs. Regular (4x6x4). The website I am looking to buy them from says they are both for 15plus lbs.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

For an 8 month old I'd try the premiums over the regulars, if you can buy some of both. The regulars are a little shorter and 2 layers thinner so they are trimmer but I end up using a doubler with mine.

Flats will fit anytime, newborn thru toddler. You just fold them differently. They are one layer and can be different sizes I think the most common is 27" x 27" One big square, my fav folds are orgami and kite fold.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I used my flats 1) when I'm in some nosgestlic CD pioneering mode







2) as changing pads or stuffers for my pockets 3) as diapers to fill the gaps between washing or sizes
Up untill very recently we used standard prefolds as our main diaper they worked fine were trim but the diaper would be soaked we now use trimmed indian prefolds 4x8x4 and couldn''t be happier


----------



## Marni (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom*
I used my flats 1) we now use trimmed indian prefolds 4x8x4 and couldn''t be happier

Octobermom -- (or anyone else) what is meant by "trimmed"? Do I have to take them in ? If so, I completely lack that talent.

Thanks!!!


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marni*
Octobermom -- (or anyone else) what is meant by "trimmed"? Do I have to take them in ? If so, I completely lack that talent.

Thanks!!!

I recently trimmed my premiums and love how the fit now! Here's a link on how to do it > http://diaperpages.com/trimming_pf.php

I don't sew well, so I had a friend of mine do them for me.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a local alters trim mine (how pathetic is that







) but I had the length cut down to 15 inches they now work great in our covers (larges) here is our main diapering system in pictures a trimmed indian prefold is pictured









1) neeed one small child or baby








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g/72d875bd.jpg
2) supplies a cover and trimmed prefold
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g/7aa2aac1.jpg
3) fold prefold along rails and lay in cover
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g/282a4f0b.jpg
4) place onto toddler or baby and fasten making sure all diaper is tucked in
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g/c036b21d.jpg
5) Taa DAA happy child breathable and leek proof
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g/100_0606.jpg


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

I did this too. I had my mom trim them and reattach the trimmed part as a doubler. I did mine to 14.5" since I use medium covers right now. It works great!!!

Great job with the pics! Which cover were you using? I use Bummis SWW which has worked well so far but just wondering.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jodi5*
I did this too. I had my mom trim them and reattach the trimmed part as a doubler. I did mine to 14.5" since I use medium covers right now. It works great!!!

Great job with the pics! Which cover were you using? I use Bummis SWW which has worked well so far but just wondering.

Its a nikki cotton wrap in the picture I use these and Bummi SWW







I also have proraps but dont care for them there may back up opps I have notning else to use covers


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

They look nice. Thanks for the info. I think this is the best and easiest system.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I would use a flat instead of a pf if I were especially worried about laundry problems--like if I had to hand wash, or if I had to go longer than 3 days between wash loads.

I would use a 4x8x4 for a heavy wetter or overnight, a 4x6x4 for a lighter wetter or daytime. Actually, if I could do it over again I would probably just buy the 4x6x4s and double them if I needed more absorbency, but that's because I like simplicity, and the 4x6x4s start fitting earlier. Both kinds work.


----------

